# Banded Intermedius



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have never seen any of these for sale. Are they that uncommon.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

crb_22601 said:


> I have never seen any of these for sale. Are they that uncommon.


Yes,

Do you have true banded intermedius?

I ask for a reason, as some stripped variants intermedius of the Tartlon line have been mislabeled.
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29786


S


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

true banded


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice animal indeed.

I will say however that IMO that is not a true banded intermedius. there is only one person in the US that I am aware of with the true banded intermedius. Perhaps I am wrong, and it doesnt take away from the beauty of your pair, or its value. But the pricing on the true bandeds vs the stripped tarlton line is significantly different.

For instance the frog below is NOT...it is mine...but not BANDED.











this frog however is.










notice the banding is circumferential not linear/vertical, much like a yellow fant.


Oz has a better pic.....OZ!

Shawn


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a link to Phil Tan's pics. The banded are at the bottom of the page.
http://www.fantasticus.net/Imitator.html

EricG.NH


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

CRB - 

That is a really nice looking Intermedius. However, I have to agree with Shawn that it is most likely a striped variant of the standard intermedius.

Here is a pic of one of Phil's true Banded Intermedius. 









As you can see - the Banded term is quite descriptive. 

I know there are not many working with these besides Phil - and don't know if anyone else is producing them.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

How embarracing. LOL I was just going by what was in the Imitator Care Sheet. If you look at that it is a ventrical line that is listed under banded. I didn't know it was a horizantal band. Oh well LOL. I got my pair labled as a banded pair but i got it for free so i guess i can't be to disappointed. LOL.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

You know that is a great looking pair anyways, and they are my favorite thumb, so I wish you all the best with them!! I'd call them standard though if you breed them.

Here are some more examples of standard intermedius, stripped variants NOT bandeds from my collection just as an illustration of how easy it might be to get them confused. Once you see a true banded though you will notice the clear differences.





























S


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Can you get in touch with the person that you got your frogs from? If so, find out about the lineage. But I think it is most likely that they are just a variant of standard intermedius. That however - does not detract from the beauty of the frogs.

My only concern is the line breeding of these striped variants solely to other striped frogs to perpetuate the phenotype. I think that they should be bred at random with other intermedius (regardless of the pattern).


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Oz and Kyle

The care sheet needs to be corrected, and use Oz's picture of the banded and label the other as a stripped variant of the standard Tarlton line, please.

Shawn


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So the Banded one listed in the imitator care sheet is incorrect, Right? Thanks for being so kind. LOL I appreciate it. Just goes to show you know matter how much you think you know there is someone out there that knows more. LOL


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

crb

it was an accidental misprint on the original care sheet. I'm certain it will be updated before you can blink 

take care, and best to you

Shawn


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Again thanks everyone. You all were so nice. LOL


----------

